# 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Fishing Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Back again is the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Fishing Tournament. This tournament is always a good time with a more laid back atmosphere. Below is the information. Please visit our newly launched tournament website at www.matagordabluewater.com for future tournament downloads, tournament results, tournament photos, etc. Please take note on the date change for 2014, a little later date for 2014.

2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Fishing Tournament
July 25-26, 2014
Crab Trap Restaurant, Sargent Texas

Entry fee- $250

Calcutta: 1 Kingfish- 1 Ling- 1 Dolphin
Combined weight of all three fish
Pays 1st thru 3rd
$150 Calcutta insurance

*$1000.00* in cash is added to each side pot
Kingfish
Wahoo
Ling
Barracuda
Dolphin
Grouper
Lady Angler
Junior Angler-Free entry- 1st place $500, 2nd place $300, 3rd place $200 (Thanks to Gary Belvin and Family)

Side pots pay 1st and 2nd 60%-40% 100% payback

The *ABSOLUTE BEST CASH SPONSORS* are back for 2014
Mr Mike Rizzuto-$500
Poco Playa Restaurant and Village-$500
Daryl Dablegott Family-$500
Jeromey Turner Family-$500
Busha Boat Works-$500
C&D Enterprises-$1000
Rip Charts.com-$500
Mr Chris Jacobs-$500
Tamara Osina DDS/Coastal Latitude Fishing Team-$1000
Renegade Touque and Test-$500
Gary Belvin and Family-$1000

The *ABSOLUTE BEST PRODUCT SPONSORS* are back for 2014
Plashlights LED 
Wet Sounds
Rigid Industries
Pelagic Gear.com
Icehole Coolers
Brute Outdoors
JB Offshore Tackle
Ocean-Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bag chairs
Tuf-Line Braid
American Rodsmiths

More to come....

Thanks to *JEROMEY TURNER and COOLER GRAPHICS* for the hard work with the tournament brochures and tournament t-shirts.

www.matagordabluewater.com

Anyone wishing to join our group of sponsors for this tournament, please send me a P.M


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Houston Boat Show*

We will have tournament brochures at the following sponsors booths at the 2014 Houston Boat Show starting this Saturday.

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS
CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE
RUSSELURE

See you there !!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Downloadable brochures available*

We now have downloadable tournament brochures available online on our website. They are located on the homepage.

Visit www.matagordabluewater.com and check them out!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Made a quick trip to the boat shop last night to replenish the supply of brochures. The following booths also have all the tournament brochures now also.

Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

Hooks Plus/Snapper Slapper


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Plashlights LED*

Stephen Plash and his new company are makers of high quality LED lights at a very affordable price. Stephen has a huge selection of LED lights for marine use. Lets support our new tournament sponsor by giving him a call when you need quality, local service.

www.plashlights.com

They are also a 2cool sponsor!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Renegade Torque and Test*

David with Renegade Torque and Test is a new sponsor for 2014. David is a great guy with a great company and we welcome him for 2014.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wet Sounds*

My friend Brett Triola from WET SOUNDS is back again as a sponsor of the 2014 Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. WET SOUNDS makes the best high quality marine audio for the toughest conditions.

www.wetsounds.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Houston Boat Show*

Stop by booth 151 at the Houston Fishing Show at the GRB and pick up tournament brochures, buy tournament shirts, and take a look at the new Hooker Electric reel that the winner of the king of the deep winning deep drop team will win.

Also, JB Offshore Tackle will be there with his offshore rigs as well as Las Palmas Lodge in Matagorda.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2013 Tournament results*

Here are the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap final results for 2013

CALCUTTA:

1st place- Team Johnny B- 77.6 lbs- $11,775.00
2nd place- Team Muy Loco- 75.1 lbs-$7,065.00
3rd place- Team Pit Boss- 70.6 lbs- $4,710.00

BIG KINGFISH:

1st place- Team Pit Boss- 45.9 lbs- $1860.00
2nd place- Team Hit n Run- 41.4 lbs- $1240.00

BIG LING:

1st place-Team Muy Loco- 56 lbs-$1800.00
2nd place- Team Johnny B-34.7 lbs- $1200.00

BIG DOLPHIN:

1st place-Team Coastal Lattitude-26.6 lbs- $1620.00
2nd place- Team Hammer Down- 21.8 lbs- $1080.00

WAHOO:

1st place- Team Bustin Loose-45.1 lbs- $900.00
2nd place-Team Pit Boss-15.9 lbs- $600.00

GROUPER:

1st place-Team Coastal Lattitude-68.8 lbs- $1020.00
2nd place-Team We cant Fish-43.6 lbs-$680.00

BARRACUDA:

1st place-Team Pit Boss-26.9 lbs- $1440.00
2nd place-Team Reel Southern-22.7 lbs- $960.00

LADY ANGLER:

1st place- Team Johnny B- 73.0 lb Wahoo- $1080.00
2nd place- Team Coastal Lattitude-68.8 lb Grouper-$720.00

JUNIOR ANGLER:

1st place- Team Pit Boss- 37.4 kingfish- $500
2nd place- Team Joint Custody- 29.6 kingfish-$300
3rd place- Team Reel Therapy-24.5 kingfish- $200


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ripcharts.com*

Philip from* RIPCHARTS.COM *is again stepping up and supporting the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. Philip and *RIP CHARTS* has always supported us and also is a sponsor of the TEXAS KING OF THE DEEP SWORDFISH/DEEP DROP TOURNAMENT in August in Matagorda.

Matagorda Sportfishing Offshore Charters are a dedicated user of RIP CHARTS and the service works!!!!!

Thank you *RIP CHARTS* for the$500 in added side pot sponsorship $$

WWW.RIPCHARTS.COM


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor for 2014- Darryl Dabblegott and Family*

My friend *Darryl Dabblegott* has stepped up and decided to be a *$500 *sponsor for the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. Darryl is an avid fisherman and charters us on several occasions.

Thanks Darryl for the_ $500 sponsorship_!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pelagic Gear*

Welcome back PELAGIC GEAR as a sponsor of the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. Pelagic is the maker of the finest in offshore apparel and equipment.

Visit www.pelagicgear.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brute Outdoors*

Brute Outdoors who has been a sponsor of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament is back for 2014. Brute Marine Coolers are made in the USA and are offshore tough.

Visit: www.bruteoutdoors.com


----------



## Pelican Nest (Sep 4, 2013)

If anyone is looking to rent a place for the tournament we have one summer weekend left and it is the weekend of the tournament. We are on the ICW right near the cut so no need to worry about a deep draft boat. Sleeps up to 10.

www.pelicansnestrental.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Next up*

Next one up, Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. The old favorite.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Busha Boat Works- $500 sponsor*

Tim from *BUSHA BOAT WORKS* in Bay City is again a sponsor of the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

*$500 SPONSOR*

www.bushaboatworks.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Chris Jacobs - $500 sponsor*

Longtime tournament participant Chris Jacobs is again a $500 side pot sponsor for the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore tournament.

Thanks Chris!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sargent Lodging*

Teams that are looking for a place to stay for the tournament can go to the below website and locate a place to stay for the weekend. Don't wait too long.

www.sargenttexas.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Poco Playa is in................*

Daryl Elliott, owner of *POCO PLAYA RESTURANT, BAR AND VILLAGE* in Matagorda has stepped up and is a *$500 sponsor* for the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

Thanks Daryl for the support!

www.pocoplaya.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tamara Osina DDS*

*Team* *COASTAL LATTITUDE/TAMARA OSINA DDS* is again a $1000 sponsor for the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

Thanks again COASTAL LATTITUDE/TAMARA OSINA DDS

_$1000 sponsor_


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$$$$$$*

$$$$$$$ MIKE RIZZUTO and Team PIT BOSS who captains a 42 ft Invincible are in for $500 for the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. Mike is a longtime sponsor and he also competes in the tournament.

$500 added to side pots!

Thanks Mike


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Go to WWW.MATAGORDABLUEWATER.COM for tournament series info, entry forms, rules, etc.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes- We will have a WAHOO SIDE POT!!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:


whos your daddy said:


> Yes- We will have a WAHOO SIDE POT!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*American Rodsmiths*

American Rodsmiths is a longtime sponsor of our offshore tournaments and they are back for the Crab Trap Offshore.

Thank American Rodsmiths!

www.americanrodsmiths.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*C and D Enterprises- $500 sponsor*

Cody Hayes from C and D Enterprises is again a $500 sponsor for one of the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament Side Pots.

Thanks Cody Hayes!!!

$500 SPONSOR


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*The plaques*

Again, tough country sawmill has provided us with some really nice engraved cutting boards etched with the crab trap logo.

This one was from the MBC a couple weeks ago.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accurate Reels*

Accurate Reels are a new sponsor of the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

Thanks Accurate!

www.accuratefishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*PELAGIC is in again...*

Thank you PELAGIC GEAR for your support of the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. Pelagic is a supporter of all of our offshore tournaments here in Texas and their support is very appreciated.

www.pelagicgear.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2013 Results*

Here are the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Tournament Results:

Here are the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap final results for 2013

CALCUTTA:

1st place- Team Johnny B- 77.6 lbs- $11,775.00
2nd place- Team Muy Loco- 75.1 lbs-$7,065.00
3rd place- Team Pit Boss- 70.6 lbs- $4,710.00

BIG KINGFISH:

1st place- Team Pit Boss- 45.9 lbs- $1860.00
2nd place- Team Hit n Run- 41.4 lbs- $1240.00

BIG LING:

1st place-Team Muy Loco- 56 lbs-$1800.00
2nd place- Team Johnny B-34.7 lbs- $1200.00

BIG DOLPHIN:

1st place-Team Coastal Lattitude-26.6 lbs- $1620.00
2nd place- Team Hammer Down- 21.8 lbs- $1080.00

WAHOO:

1st place- Team Bustin Loose-45.1 lbs- $900.00
2nd place-Team Pit Boss-15.9 lbs- $600.00

GROUPER:

1st place-Team Coastal Lattitude-68.8 lbs- $1020.00
2nd place-Team We cant Fish-43.6 lbs-$680.00

BARRACUDA:

1st place-Team Pit Boss-26.9 lbs- $1440.00
2nd place-Team Reel Southern-22.7 lbs- $960.00

LADY ANGLER:

1st place- Team Johnny B- 73.0 lb Wahoo- $1080.00
2nd place- Team Coastal Lattitude-68.8 lb Grouper-$720.00

JUNIOR ANGLER:

1st place- Team Pit Boss- 37.4 kingfish- $500
2nd place- Team Joint Custody- 29.6 kingfish-$300
3rd place- Team Reel Therapy-24.5 kingfish- $200


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Woody Wax, the makers of fine marine care products is back again for 2014. Woody wax makes the best aluminum polish/protectant there is also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean-Tamer*

Frank from OCEAN-TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAGS id again a sponsor of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Junior Angler*

Junior Angler Category is sponsored by Gary Belvin and Family:

1st place- $500 and engraved plaque
2nd place- $300
3rd place- $200

NO ENTRY FEE FOR ALL JUNIORS!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*BYOB*

The registration/captains meeting/Calcutta will be upstairs at the Sargent Crab Trap Grill.

They do NOT have a license to sell alcohol so its *BYOB.*

Bring in your ice chest/bottle of your favorite drink!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Weigh Tech*

Weigh Tech has since day 1 provided us with digital, calibrated and certified scales for all of our tournaments. Thank you weigh tech for the support!


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

What time is weigh in on Saturday?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Scales open at 5pm. Must be in line to weigh by 7pm


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Big Jon Sports is IN*

Glad to announce that BIG JON SPORTS is in for the 2014 Sargent Crab Trap as a sponsor.

Thanks BIG JON

www.bigjonsports.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Calcutta is in*

Thanks to new sponsor CALCUTTA FISHING as a new sponsor of the Crab Trap Offshore.

www.calcuttafishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Shirts*

Tournament t-shirts are here.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rental*

Was just contacted by Full Stringer Realty that they have 2 beachfront houses they can be rented for the tournament. Here is the contact #.

979-240-4110


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Place to stay!*



whos your daddy said:


> Was just contacted by Full Stringer Realty that they have 2 beachfront houses they can be rented for the tournament. Here is the contact #.
> 
> 979-240-4110


I was provided the weekend off, trying to fish this one. Left them a message!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Friday, July 25

Registration Opens at 4pm til 7pm
Captains Meeting-715pm
Calcutta- 730pm


Saturday,July 26

Tournament Day. Can leave any listed port at 6am
Have to be in line to weigh by 7pm


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

See everyone this evening at the Crab Trap........


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Crab Trap 2014 Tournament winners plaques. Thank you Tough Country Outfitters and Tough Country Sawmill.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

24 teams in the tournament.......


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Good luck to all the teams fishing today.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That was quite possibly one of the toughest days of fishing I have ever experienced. We covered some serious ground to round up three fish (king/ling/dolphin).


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*Crab*

What were the results?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Mark should post them in a day or two.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Definitely a rough and tough day of fishing for us however it was a good time as usual. Special thanks to Mark and Kelly for all the time and effort they put in to make these tournaments happen.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Great tournament and always fun in Sargent. I will post up final results in a couple of days. Thanks for the comments my friends. Big 5 Offshore Tournament coming up next Saturday.


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

James Howell said:


> That was quite possibly one of the toughest days of fishing I have ever experienced. We covered some serious ground to round up three fish (king/ling/dolphin).


X2

I'm really starting to hate Lings.


----------



## born again (Jun 6, 2014)

*what lings*

They really must be endangered also, cause I couldn't find one but 231 miles of fun bumps and whoop te doo's it really was fun it's been a while.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

It was a rough day of fishing but fun as always. Thanks to Mark and crew and all of your sponsors for throwing another great event.


----------

